# 2017 Rideshare Tracking Spreadsheet



## Cb814 (Sep 19, 2016)

Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B224jUlZ7Rscc0lQY1F6c09Bazg


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Very nice. I have something similar but not quite as detailed.

How are you figuring depreciation?


----------



## Cb814 (Sep 19, 2016)

On the home sheet you put how much you paid for your car, expected lifetime miles (I use 275k for mine), estimated salvage value (I use $500) and it calculates how much your car depreciates per mile and then uses that number each time you put in how many miles you drive each day.


----------



## MidKnightHer (Nov 8, 2016)

Cb814 said:


> Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.


Email it to me please. I have something basic this is impressive. Great work!


----------



## Cb814 (Sep 19, 2016)

MidKnightHer said:


> Email it to me please. I have something basic this is impressive. Great work!


What's your e-mail address?


----------



## MidKnightHer (Nov 8, 2016)

Cb814 said:


> What's your e-mail address?


[email protected]


----------



## Cb814 (Sep 19, 2016)

MidKnightHer said:


> [email protected]


Sent


----------



## MidKnightHer (Nov 8, 2016)

Cb814 said:


> Sent


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

You might consider adding to your home page some KPIs. Metrics you consider important in driving/running your business.


----------



## Cb814 (Sep 19, 2016)

What kind of KPIs?


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Sorry... Key Performance Indicators. Those 4 or 5 items important in driving or running your business. Examples: cost per mile, revenue per mile, miles driven per mile, avg trips, etc.

Some people call it their 'Dashboard' as they can see in a snapshot how their business to doing. Hope that helps.


----------



## Cb814 (Sep 19, 2016)

Makes sense and definitely not a hard addition. I had put information on the front page just what I thought could be relevant but those are good ideas too. Well, maybe not miles driven per mile lol but I see where you're going.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Also, passengers ejected per mile, number of aux cables requested per day etc.


----------



## JE1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Cb814 said:


> Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.


Can I please have your email address? Very interested in your spreadsheets.


----------



## Juany (Dec 31, 2016)

Cb814 said:


> Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.


Can you make it a google sheets and share it? That'd be easier tho


----------



## Cb814 (Sep 19, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B224jUlZ7Rscc0lQY1F6c09Bazg

Pretty sure I uplodaed it to Google Drive and got it to work that way. Also e-mailing out to others that posted before this post. Sorry, my market is college kids and I haven't driven or been on here in nearly two weeks since they left for winter break. Any questions with the download or app though feel free to ask, I'm back.


----------



## Cb814 (Sep 19, 2016)

Send me a message with yours in it or post it here without the punctuation. The link above I just posted should allow you to download it as well I think.


----------



## JE1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks - cambriahomes gmail com


----------



## Juany (Dec 31, 2016)

It worked. Your help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## "Q" (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice. Can you send me a copy by email?


----------



## Mizzieman (Dec 8, 2016)

Can i also get a copy?

[email protected]
Thx


----------



## Cb814 (Sep 19, 2016)

Fixed formulas that weren't adding the first two weeks to the monthly sheet as well was calculating pre tax hourly rate on it wrong. The link in the original post has the updated file.


----------



## JBStack (Dec 28, 2016)

Is there a way to download pertinent data from App to fill Daily Information. Come on you programmers out there. ;-)


----------



## Snops (Dec 24, 2018)

I have been looking for something like this for the past year. Thank you for all your hard work. I was wondering for the 2018 version if you could add a section to separate out multiple rideshare companies. That way if you drive for Uber, Lyft, and Postmates you can also compare the KPIs for each platform. I'm sure there would be a lot of work involved but I think many would find it useful. I appreciate you considering this.


----------



## deeaiello730 (12 mo ago)

Cb814 said:


> Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.
> 
> Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files


----------



## deeaiello730 (12 mo ago)

hi, awesome work! can you email it to me? 
[email protected]
thank you in advance!


----------



## Rostan (12 mo ago)

I’d love to use it! Please email [email protected]


----------



## deeaiello730 (12 mo ago)

hi, awesome work! can you email it to me?
[email protected]
thank you in advance!


Cb814 said:


> Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.
> 
> Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files





Cb814 said:


> Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.
> 
> Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files


hi, awesome work! can you email it to me? 
[email protected]
thank you in advance!


----------

